# My mink cross eu polecat:)



## rox.bear (Apr 23, 2009)

He is just under a year old,,,,and in desperate need for him a EU polecat jill.he is sooooo affectionathttp://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/members/rox-bear-albums-my-pets-picture165967-black-ferret-kit-1.jpge and loves getting into the bath with warm water.

```
[URL="AMINKKK"]AMINKKK[/URL]
```
 IT WONT SHOW MY PICTURE ON HERE...REALLY WIERD IF U WANT 2 LOOK SORRY ,LOOK ON MY PIC ALBUM OF PETS ON MY PROFILE....


----------



## clob91 (Jul 29, 2009)

no picture:whip:


----------



## rox.bear (Apr 23, 2009)

clob91 said:


> no picture:whip:


LOOK on my profile 2 see pics.:2thumb: THANKS.


----------



## Amy2310 (Feb 28, 2011)

is this him?


----------



## rox.bear (Apr 23, 2009)

YES!,,thats him as a kit...the last pic is him now..:flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Is this him now?


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Aww cute! No license needed for mink crosses then?


----------



## rox.bear (Apr 23, 2009)

*no,,thats not him thats my Eu polecat hob...*



Shell195 said:


> Is this him now?


 no thats my other EU polecat hob as a kit.


----------



## rox.bear (Apr 23, 2009)

the last pic of him now,,is where hes in his cage looking up straight at me..:flrt:


----------



## joe190 (Jun 28, 2008)

first one looks so much like a mink! not a fan of hybrids though...


----------



## angoraferret (Jan 18, 2009)

If your hob is crossed with a mink, then he could be sterile. Ferret crossed with American mink can not produce any live offspring and a ferret crossed with the rare endangered European mink I was told mostily have sterile offspring. I could be wrong but I believe I remember reading that in a big discussion a few years back. Not sure on DWA either but when I looked into it a good while back, there was confusing feedback on having to have a license for first cross mink.


----------



## angoraferret (Jan 18, 2009)

Wikipedia says the male mink x polecat is sterile and the females aren't.

Polecats are able to hybridise with the rare European mink, producing offspring termed _khor'-tumak_ by furriers[21] and _khonorik_ by fanciers.[11] Such hybridisation is very rare in the wild, and typically only occurs where European mink are declining. Polecat-mink hybrids have a poorly defined facial mask, have yellow fur on the ears, grey-yellow underfur and long, dark brown guard hairs. They are fairly large, with males attaining the peak sizes known for European polecats (weighing 1,120-1,746 g and measuring 41–47 cm in length) and females being much larger than female European minks (weighing 742 g and measuring 37 cm in length).[52] The majority of polecat-mink hybrids have skulls bearing greater similarities to those of polecats than to minks.[56] Hybrids can swim well like minks and burrow for food like polecats. They are very difficult to tame and breed, as males are sterile, though females are fertile.[11


----------



## SnakeCrazy333 (Jan 1, 2011)

dont see the point in them at all, nice looker but why would you want to cross a species? Surely you'd like to keep it pure.

5 years time i bet there will be lots of mink crosses


----------



## Draco (Nov 23, 2005)

I'm not a fan of crossing EU polecats and ferret let alone, Polecats and mink. Why take to rare species and then cross them

plus can you imagon the tempriment of such a thing


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

He doesn't look even close to as fluffy as I was expecting, he doesn't look any fluffier in the pictures than a regular ferret with their winter coat.



angoraferret said:


> If your hob is crossed with a mink, then he could be sterile. Ferret crossed with American mink can not produce any live offspring and a ferret crossed with the rare endangered European mink I was told mostily have sterile offspring. I could be wrong but I believe I remember reading that in a big discussion a few years back. Not sure on DWA either but when I looked into it a good while back, there was confusing feedback on having to have a license for first cross mink.


I thought angora ferrets were mink crosses. Shows how much I know.
Think you are better off with your Angoras, they are far prettier, and fluffier and well LUSH!!:flrt:


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

SnakeCrazy333 said:


> 5 years time i bet there will be lots of mink crosses


I hope angoraferret is correct. Hopefully they will remain infertile.

All the ferret needs as a pet when it is just increasing in popularity is ANOTHER wild species throw in for kick and giggles adding more aggression and setting it right back again.


----------



## angoraferret (Jan 18, 2009)

Kare said:


> He doesn't look even close to as fluffy as I was expecting, he doesn't look any fluffier in the pictures than a regular ferret with their winter coat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kare, you can't always go by coat. We have 3/4 angora's here that their coat is just the same as a standard ferret. And half angora's that are fluffier than some of the 3/4's. Odd, I know.

Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

angoraferret said:


> Wikipedia says the male mink x polecat is sterile and the females aren't.
> 
> Polecats are able to hybridise with the rare European mink, producing offspring termed _khor'-tumak_ by furriers[21] and _khonorik_ by fanciers.[11] Such hybridisation is very rare in the wild, and typically only occurs where European mink are declining. Polecat-mink hybrids have a poorly defined facial mask, have yellow fur on the ears, grey-yellow underfur and long, dark brown guard hairs. They are fairly large, with males attaining the peak sizes known for European polecats (weighing 1,120-1,746 g and measuring 41–47 cm in length) and females being much larger than female European minks (weighing 742 g and measuring 37 cm in length).[52] The majority of polecat-mink hybrids have skulls bearing greater similarities to those of polecats than to minks.[56] Hybrids can swim well like minks and burrow for food like polecats. They are very difficult to tame and breed, as males are sterile, though females are fertile.[11


 
Perfect info, we have a mink polecat cross female and she is an absoloute little stunner but very naughty and doesn't like a cuddle anywhere near as much as the polecat. you can see the mink in her personality


----------



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

Draco said:


> I'm not a fan of crossing EU polecats and ferret let alone, Polecats and mink. Why take to rare species and then cross them
> 
> *plus can you imagon the tempriment of such a thing*


dont be so offensive! our polecat mink cross is a gorgous little thing and its fine personality wise, its not as cuddly as our polecat but its not viscous or anything just a little more independant

altho tbh id say she seems and acts more polecat than mink


----------



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

Kare said:


> I hope angoraferret is correct. Hopefully they will remain infertile.
> 
> All the ferret needs as a pet when it is just increasing in popularity is ANOTHER wild species throw in for kick and giggles adding more aggression and setting it right back again.


 
i think everyone is confused. this isn't a new thing at all, they have been around for years. yes there a little different but there not bloody monsters that will rip your lungs out


----------



## joe190 (Jun 28, 2008)

do you need a natural england license to house these?


----------



## Kuja (Dec 14, 2011)

verry nice   i used to keep polecats but stopped as i got older 

for future reference 










ImageLink being http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...-my-pets-picture165967-black-ferret-kit-1.jpg in this case


----------



## slinkycustard (Nov 24, 2009)

Yes you need a licence to keep mink in the UK . if people do chose to cross them, please be aware that a mink cross like a mink can over heat much quicker than a ferret ,so you need a tub of water for them to cool off in. remember that mink are water babies and spend a lot of time swiming . they are also more agile and faster and better climbers. And they do better in large outdoor enclosure than in a hutch or indoor cage .


----------



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

slinkycustard said:


> Yes you need a licence to keep mink in the UK . if people do chose to cross them, please be aware that a mink cross like a mink can over heat much quicker than a ferret ,so you need a tub of water for them to cool off in. remember that mink are water babies and spend a lot of time swiming . they are also more agile and faster and better climbers. And they do better in large outdoor enclosure than in a hutch or indoor cage .


:2thumb: perfect!


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

PESKY said:


> dont be so offensive! our polecat mink cross is a gorgous little thing and its fine personality wise, its not as cuddly as our polecat but its not viscous or anything just a little more independant
> 
> altho tbh id say she seems and acts more polecat than mink


He did not say mink were viscous, who would? 

Custard is viscous. 
Mink are vicious


----------



## Draco (Nov 23, 2005)

I bace my opinion on having met many polecats (wild injured one) and "pet" ones, all have a bite history. Have to say Hybred polecat/ferrets are the worse.

I also met 4 mink, only one of them was of them could be handled but he wasn't right in the head.

personly I think Polecats, mink, and ferrets are nice in there own right, why cross them.


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

mink x ferret would like a bite of this


----------



## cherryshrimp (Aug 1, 2012)

Is he pure ferret!? he's massive!


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

cherryshrimp said:


> Is he pure ferret!? he's massive!


mink x ferret


----------



## Draco (Nov 23, 2005)

Would have to be EU mink cross ferret cos i dont think Americans and ferrets can cross.


----------

